# Quincy air compressor new mag witch



## trrukin1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Help. I have a Quincy 480 volt Quincy screw type compressor just replaced the mag switch and still will not stary


----------



## trrukin1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Any help would be great


----------

